# Carbon Shoes Cleat Torque?



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Figured this might be the best place to ask this question. Just picked up a pair of Adidas Adistar XC Ultra shoes with a carbon sole and I'm kind of scared to tighten the cleats down as hard as I had on my other shoes; I feel like I might crack the carbon. Anyone know the spec on what Shimano SPD cleats are supposed to be torqued to or the general standard torque for carbon shoes?

Thanks!


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Just found the manual for the XTR pedals:

"Provisional tightening torque for cleat mounting bolts: 2.4N-m {22 in. lbs}"

"Tightening torque: 5-6 N-m {43-52 in. lbs}"


----------



## OuterNational (Apr 7, 2007)

I have cranked my cleats down to the carbon sole ever since I have had them, really tight. Never had an issue.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

You could put a metal plate under the cleat. I think addidas give some with their shoes. Your pedal wont dig in you shoes too.


----------

